# Question about Corel Paint Shop Pro X ! PLEASE RESPOND ! THANX !



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought a copy of Corel Paint Shop Pro X, then It got erased from my computer !

Do I have too buy it again and redownload it to get it back ?

Thank you !


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I take it you didn't get a disc and that you bought it as a download. You will have been given a registration key by email. Unless the kept the original download file you will need to redownload but your key should still be valid.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, I don't have the registration key ! So, I'll download it again ! Thanks !


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

If you download it from the same place they should have a record of it.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks ! Maybe I'll try that !


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Let us know how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, where exactly should I go on the website to find the registration code ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the company that you paid for the software. They'll have your details on record and be able to give you a registration code.


----------

